# Darle caña



## Churchil

*Darle caña*

Bene, quest'espressione vuol dire che un'azione si fa con più intensità. Per esempio: "_Hay que darle caña para terminar antes de las tres_" o "_Si no le damos caña, tendremos que continuar con el trabajo durante el fin de semana_". Anche si può impiegare il verbo "_meter_". "_Meter caña_". Peraltro, si usa per indicare un atteggiamento molto duro verso altra persona, sia nel senso di esigergli molto sforzo, sia nel senso di trattarlo in maniera poco educata e molto ostica.


----------



## gatogab

*Darle caña =* mettercela tutta?

gg


----------



## Alverto

gatogab said:


> *Darle caña =* mettercela tutta?
> 
> gg


Giusto. Oppure "darci dentro".


----------



## Churchil

Benone! Un altro dubbio tolto dalla testa, o dalla capa, o come si dica, hehe.


----------



## Neuromante

Hay un hilo muy extenso acerca de este argumento.


----------



## Churchil

Neuromante said:


> Hay un hilo muy extenso acerca de este argumento.



Vale, pero no me metas mucha caña por no haberme fijado, que soy un poco despistadillo.


----------



## Neuromante

Lo decía porque allí se trataron casi todos los contextos posibles: Meter caña, dar caña, es la caña, etc


----------



## Churchil

Neuromante said:


> Lo decía porque allí se trataron casi todos los contextos posibles: Meter caña, dar caña, es la caña, etc



Eh, y tirar la caña?, per cercar di rimorchiare qualche ragazzina.


----------



## gatogab

Churchil said:


> Benone! Un altro dubbio tolto dalla testa, o dalla capa,(Laura dixit) o come si dica, hehe.


 

gg


----------



## Larroja

Churchil said:


> Benone! Un altro dubbio tolto dalla testa, o dalla capa, o come si dica, hehe.



_o che dir si voglia_, así aprendes otra expresión!


----------



## Angel.Aura

Neuromante said:


> Hay un hilo muy extenso acerca de este argumento.


Hay dos:
tirar la caña
poner caña


----------



## Churchil

Larroja said:


> _o che dir si voglia_, así aprendes otra expresión!



La ringrazio davvero signorina, l'ho appena annotata nel mio quadernetto di espressioni e frasi fatte affinché non sia obliata nel dimenticatoio.


----------



## Larroja

Signora, prego.


----------

